Ask HN: How do you meet experts from other fields? - mezod
======
tomjen3
Honestly if you familiarize yourself with a bunch of their research you can
probably just email them and get an answer.

Like you might think you can't do that, but most people will be happy to get a
flattering email about their research with a couple clear well written
questions they can easily answer.

------
jjjbokma
Via my hobby, keeping scorpions, I have been on several field trips with
experts while living in Mexico.

